# Canon PowerShot G1 X Mark III Camera & Accessory USD Pricing



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 12, 2017)

```
It’s being reported that the upcoming Canon PowerShot G1 X Mark III will retail for $1299 USD at launch.</p>
<p><strong>Canon PowerShot G1 X Mark III camera and accessory pricing.</strong></p>

<ul>
<li>PowerShot G1 X Mark III Camera $1299</li>
<li>Waterproof Case WP- DC56 $499</li>
<li>Lens Hood LH-DC110 $49</li>
<li>Soft Case PSC-6300 $99</li>
</ul>
<p>We expect the Canon PowerShot G1 X Mark III to be announced some time in the next week.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 12, 2017)

And I thought my MK II was expensive at $799. I bought it versus the Sony RX III because a 3X Zoom was not what I wanted for a walk around camera.

$511 for my new SL2 is looking better and better. I bought a used 15-85 for it for $300.

The $1200 price astounds me. I know that the dual pixel sensors cost more, but not that much more.


----------



## goldenhusky (Oct 12, 2017)

Makes me wonder who will buy this camera at this price point? the M5, M6 looks no brainier. Time alone will tell.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Oct 12, 2017)

goldenhusky said:


> Makes me wonder who will buy this camera at this price point? the M5, M6 looks no brainier. Time alone will tell.



I concur...and wonder whether this camera should be supplied with a different name!


----------



## Ryananthony (Oct 12, 2017)

goldenhusky said:


> Makes me wonder who will buy this camera at this price point? the M5, M6 looks no brainier. Time alone will tell.



I was fiddling with the idea of one, but apparently I was a fool for thinking it would be much cheaper then that.


----------



## IOS46 (Oct 12, 2017)

This pricing is completely insane.


----------



## Shellbo6901 (Oct 12, 2017)

this would have to have like a 10X or more zoom for me to pay that much, i dont think any non-dslr except FF or the link should be over 100, unless it has something special


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Oct 12, 2017)

Does anybody seriously believe that price. To charge that amount of money the camera will have to be a quantum leap in improvement in so many areas it's not funny. When I also see talk of a rubbishly slow 24-70 f/5.6 lens, then either Canon is smoking crack or this pricing story is bogus. If it launches at that price it will die at that price, only die hard fan boys would shell out that amount IMO. I could believe $999, but there are a lot of good cameras for that money too.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 12, 2017)

I guess Sony wants $900 for their 1 in sensor, so a large sensor is worth more? If this were FF the price would be tight.


----------



## PureClassA (Oct 12, 2017)

In a previous thread I said how excited I was about this camera.... $1299 ?!? Hell no. If this is indeed the correct price in the USA then for the first time I truly believe Canon has made an error unless there is something drastiv we have missed. I've got to assume that rumored price is not accurate... otherwise thats right off my list


----------



## BasXcanon (Oct 12, 2017)

Ok but can we drop the negativity in the comment section below??

The camera will have a better screen and navigation than you will ever find on a Sony/fuji.
If the camera has the rumored 15-43mm F2-4 and aspherical elements lens, 
It be on par sharpness wise with the Canon efm 15-45mm kit.
There will finally be a faster APS-C wide angle option, so replaces your efs 10-18mm and efm 11-22 ,
will be as fast as the 24mm F2.8 on a rebel dslr. And compared to the EFM 22 will be stabilized. And the lens will be faster than any other kit lens that is provided by the other mfg, so you can forget about the latest small 18-55mm F4-5.6 kitlens as well. Even if you had considers the 17-40mm L for your crop, this can replace everything. Next to that, while the lens is stuck, you do not have to worry all that much about dust and sensor cleaning.

So let me do the calculation for you:
EFM 15-45mm kit : 200$
EFS 10-18mm : 150$
EFS 24mm : 80$
EFM 22mm : 150$
EFM 11-22mm : 350$
EFS 18-55mm : 80$
EF 17-40mmL : 600$

Total: 1610$. That is a lot money to be saved!

Add that with a hotshot, lens IS, internal ND filter and leave shutter and some digital IS and you have a killer option.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 12, 2017)

Same thing could happen as with the original M. No one bought it and finally they had to clear them out through BH at 1/3 original price (when I bought mine).


----------



## Youpy (Oct 12, 2017)

I was expecting this camera but I'm definitively not ready to put this price, even 999 seems too high.
I'm really wondering how they could reach this price, 4K, 8K, L lense, excellent DR ???


----------



## Mistral75 (Oct 12, 2017)

Side consideration: PSC-6300 is the dedicated soft case.


----------



## SecureGSM (Oct 12, 2017)

you are missing Canon EF 200-400mm f/4L IS USM Extender 1.4X from your list. There! the total savings is now, what $12,610?? bargain...



BasXcanon said:


> Ok but can we drop the negativity in the comment section below??
> 
> The camera will have a better screen and navigation than you will ever find on a Sony/fuji.
> If the camera has the rumored 15-43mm F2-4 and aspherical elements lens,
> ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 12, 2017)

BasXcanon said:


> So let me do the calculation for you:



Seems your math skills are ok, it's your logical skills that are woefully lacking.


----------



## BasXcanon (Oct 12, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> BasXcanon said:
> 
> 
> > So let me do the calculation for you:
> ...



Come on Neuro, those options are in the same vein,
it is just you being mad that this would be a better option than your beloved M6 + EFM 11-22mm


----------



## powershot2012 (Oct 12, 2017)

Indeed. 

Another Canon Flop. 

$799 by Christmas...

Once again Panasonic will nails it with the LX200 while Canon missed another opportunity.




IOS46 said:


> This pricing is completely insane.


----------



## CosminD (Oct 12, 2017)

1299 $ ? What is Canon smoking ? I would had payd up to 999$ if the camera was waaay better than the old model and better than the RX series too , but this price is insane . I don't care how good the camera will be. Canon , this it's not a FF or medium format compact camera !!! Now I'm waiting for a Panasonic LX 200 , hope it will arrive soon.


----------



## mb66energy (Oct 12, 2017)

BasXcanon said:


> [...]
> 
> Add that with a hotshot, lens IS, internal ND filter and *leave shutter* and some digital IS and you have a killer option.



Leaf shutter with 1/500 or 1/1000 flash synchronization would be an interesting option worth hundreds of bucks for those who do flash photography.
And the optional waterproof case makes sense with a large sensor with good max aperture at the lower zoom end.

But 1299 is a big amount of money for giving away the flexibility to change lenses.

Motivates me to design some rain proof thingy for my SL2 with a printed lens hood bayonet to combine a filter + a transparent plastic bag - maybe with a 82 diameter UV filter - so I can use 11-22 ... 60 macro ... 2.0 100mm lenses!


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 12, 2017)

hehehe, Canon pricing. otoh, if it really is an EOS M5 in a smaller package including a really good lens ... better and faster than EF-M kitzooms ... and it is MSRP ... streetprice in a few months will be rather different.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 12, 2017)

BasXcanon said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > BasXcanon said:
> ...



No, it's just you being completely obtuse. First off, there is a _substantial_ difference between 11mm and 15mm (17.6 vs. 24 mm full frame FoV). So, a 15-44mm lens doesn't replace, much less constitute 'better than', an 11-xx lens. Different is not the same as better. 

But even ignoring that simple fact, your list of lenses is ridiculous and asinine. If you want to make a proper calculation, this new PowerShot replaces the 15-45 + 22 _or_ the 18-55 + 24 _or_ the 17-40L. If you actually do believe (foolishly) that a wide angle is the same as an ultra wide, even then it's the 11-22 + 15-45 + 22 _or_ the 10-18 + 18-55 + 24. Either way, not more than $700. Any way you slice it, this PowerShot is way overpriced. 

All you've managed to demonstrate with your "calculation" is that you can add numbers…and maybe you needed a calculator to even do that.


----------



## photoenix (Oct 12, 2017)

WOW... the G1 X II retails new for 559€ right now. Paying more than double that for the Mark III....no way!

It would at least need 4K and be otherwise pretty much perfect, so I'd even be considering to buy one.


----------



## bf (Oct 12, 2017)

I can't undrestand the pricing either. I was never intrested in a fixed lens $$$ camera anyway!


----------



## HaroldC3 (Oct 12, 2017)

People thought the m5 was overpriced (including me) and it still sold well. However, if this camera doesn't have 4K it'll be a disaster.


----------



## CanonGuy (Oct 12, 2017)

BasXcanon said:


> Ok but can we drop the negativity in the comment section below??
> 
> The camera will have a better screen and navigation than you will ever find on a Sony/fuji.
> If the camera has the rumored 15-43mm F2-4 and aspherical elements lens,
> ...



I'm genuinely curious to know if someone can be more delusional than you....

I don't believe someone would/can post a comment like this unless they are paid by canon.


----------



## rrcphoto (Oct 12, 2017)

weird everyone crying about this.

the only APS-C compact camera that is current (the Ricoh is 4 years old now) is the Fuji X100F that goes for what.. $1299.

and this has a 24-70mm 2.8-5.6 zoom and not a 35mm 2.8 (equiv) prime.

The fuji has 1080p as well. Don't see many people whining about that camera. Heck dpreview gave it a gold award 

if canon does well on the lens front this will be a great little camera that is unmatched in the industry. People whine about canon not being innovative. This is an innovate camera. No one else makes something like this.


----------



## HaroldC3 (Oct 12, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> weird everyone crying about this.
> 
> the only APS-C compact camera that is current (the Ricoh is 4 years old now) is the Fuji X100F that goes for what.. $1299.
> 
> ...



I think the problem is the EF-M 15-45mm lens. True it doesn't get the best reviews but how much smaller can this camera be than an M5 with the 15-45mm lens and how much better will the lens be? And will it be worth it to lose the versatility of switching lenses?


----------



## rrcphoto (Oct 12, 2017)

HaroldC3 said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > weird everyone crying about this.
> ...



the EF-M 15-45 isn't an equivalent lens to something they can put into a compact. this was a unique patent from canon specifically designed for a compact camera, not the EF-M lens.

it takes a special person to start complaining about the lens quality before the camera is released ... no?

and it's a compact camera. it will be smaller than the M5 + 15-45 most likely. that's what you get. and if you don't like it, there's an M5 + 15-45.

It's also immaterial it's not as if you can't get a Fuji X-A3 + 23mm pancake instead of the X100F right?

it stands alone has the only APS-C zoom compact, and is rumored to sell for the same as the other high end APS-C compact - the X100F.

what exactly is wrong with the price again?


----------



## rrcphoto (Oct 12, 2017)

powershot2012 said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Another Canon Flop.
> 
> ...



yeah let's compare a m43's camera against an APS-C and suggest equivalent cameras.
:


----------



## jeffa4444 (Oct 12, 2017)

Something is only worth what people are prepared to pay for it. If its too expensive then sales will be low, conversely if its not seen as too expensive Canon will make a better margin. 

With compact camera sales dropping off a cliff since the advent of smart phones you can see why they are pushing the upper level you may not agree with it but from their perspective they have to make up the revenues & more importantly EBITDA somewhere.


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 12, 2017)

OK the pricing is steep, and early adopters will literally pay the price, but if this camera has a really stellar, relatively fast zoom lens that is more in the L zoom quality, ( if an a EFs L zoom existed) then this is a compact camera that really has huge scope without any quality compromises.


----------



## tron (Oct 12, 2017)

This is the price for a 200D/SL2 with standard zoom + ef-s 10-18 + ef-s 24 + a reasonably priced tele lens!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 12, 2017)

Sporgon said:


> OK the pricing is steep, and early adopters will literally pay the price, but if this camera has a really stellar, *relatively fast* zoom lens that is more in the L zoom quality, ( if an a EFs L zoom existed) then this is a compact camera that really has huge scope without any quality compromises.



For a 24-70mm (FF FoV equivalent) lens, is f/2.8-5.6 (likely with a relatively fast progression to the narrowest aperture) 'relatively fast'?


----------



## Bahrd (Oct 12, 2017)

Maybe $1299 is a price for a kit (i.e. together with a pouch, a hood and a case)?


----------



## Adelino (Oct 12, 2017)

Bahrd said:


> Maybe $1299 is a price for a kit (i.e. together with a pouch, a hood and a case)?



Maybe it includes a made by The North Face, Canon branded down jacket with a Goretex shell. Or a bicycle comes with it? That lens would just have to be really nice. Or if the camera is really compact, like a G5X size.


----------



## bludragon (Oct 12, 2017)

This is indeed more than I was expecting and it changes it from something I would consider purchasing in the short term, to something I would wait to get discounted or skip entirely in favor of other options.

Previously I was thinking the ~15-45 f/1.8-3.5 speculation was optimistic, and it would really be ~15-45 f/2.8-5.6.
Perhaps at this price, there is reason to be optimistic about the speed of the lens?

On the other hand, ~15-45 f/2.8-5.6 still seems to be the more realistic option.

[Although technically 24-70 f/2.8-5.6 full frame equivalent might be ~15-45 f/1.8-3.5, I have never seen anyone outside of a forum, or the dpreview charts, talk about ff equivalent apertures, and so I'd full expect that it is really 24-70mm(ff equivalent), f/2.8-5.6.]

Weather sealing and good build quality perhaps help to justify the price, as would good IQ (sharpness) from whatever the lens ends up as.

Everything seems to come with a steep introductory price these days... EF 35 IS, M5, EF-S 35 macro.


----------



## gmon750 (Oct 12, 2017)

Well, thanks for nothing Canon. I was really looking forward to getting my hands on this camera to replace my trusty, old Powershot S100. 

$1,299 is just too much for a Powershot camera. Had it been in the $8xx range, I would have immediately jumped on it. At $1,299... I'm going to continue looking around and maybe wait until Canon wakes up and sells them at fire-sale prices.

Ridiculous.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 12, 2017)

gmon750 said:


> Well, thanks for nothing Canon. I was really looking forward to getting my hands on this camera to replace my trusty, old Powershot S100.
> 
> $1,299 is just too much for a Powershot camera. Had it been in the $8xx range, I would have immediately jumped on it. At $1,299... I'm going to continue looking around and maybe wait until Canon wakes up and sells them at fire-sale prices.
> 
> Ridiculous.



Having had the G1X I and G1X II, and now a SL2, I'd say it blows away my older powershots. I like the slightly larger size too, and since I can make use of my lenses from other cameras, it ends up costing me less. It can be a telephoto with my 100-400L + 1.4 TC and focuses nicely with DPAF at 896mm equiv, or with a wide lens, I can get ultra wide that the G1X can't touch. A walk around like the 15-85 covers most usage.

When I first got it, I practiced with my solar filter but decided to go with my 1D MK IV because it could bracket 7 exposures. This shot is 400mm + 2X for a 1280mm equiv. 1/20 sec, ISO 400. no cropping was done. We were having poor weather, so the clouds may be seen and the halo around the sun is likely due to high clouds as well, I can't recall.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Oct 12, 2017)

Maybe Canon just sounds out for the price in advance.
And when they release it they will surprise us with a lower pricetag.
Everyone then will be in a good mood to by for this lower price as it looks like a bargain compared to the first rumored price. ;D


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 12, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > OK the pricing is steep, and early adopters will literally pay the price, but if this camera has a really stellar, *relatively fast* zoom lens that is more in the L zoom quality, ( if an a EFs L zoom existed) then this is a compact camera that really has huge scope without any quality compromises.
> ...



No. But at that price point I’m hoping that Canon will surprise us with something special in the lens department, contrary to the rumours. But remember I have a 100% track record in being wrong


----------



## Wizardly (Oct 12, 2017)

$800 - definitely G1X.3
$1000 - toss-up with M5 and kit
$1200 - pass


----------



## magarity (Oct 12, 2017)

Maybe its Canadian $$$


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 12, 2017)

Photorex said:


> Maybe Canon just sounds out for the price in advance.
> And when they release it they will surprise us with a lower pricetag.
> Everyone then will be in a good mood to by for this lower price as it looks like a bargain compared to the first rumored price. ;D



Canon does not do that. They are very secretive. By the time pricing info is leaked, its firm.


----------



## scrup (Oct 12, 2017)

Canon figured out the number of people that would buy this camera. To get the ROI, they need to sell it at this price.

Sell 10 @ 1300 each or 15 at 866 each.


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 12, 2017)

scrup said:


> Canon figured out the number of people that would buy this camera. To get the ROI, they need to sell it at this price.
> 
> Sell 10 @ 1300 each or 15 at 866 each.



revenue not equal ROI. Unfortunately ... ;D

Assuming cost per unit is not much different whether production run is 10 or 15 units, then the 2 examples yield the same revenue but definitely not the same margin, profit and ROI. ;-)


----------



## Jopa (Oct 13, 2017)

If it was a Leica everybody would probably consider this camera a bargain 

It's a pretty unique toy with a large sensor and a decent lens. Would be really nice to have a leaf shutter too... If Canon wants to position it in a premium compact segment - I don't see any reason why not. 1" Sony rx vi will probably cost the same.


----------



## natwin17 (Oct 13, 2017)

Canon will probably short change the camera on tech common in most other brands, such as 4K video. Canon market segmentation in recent years has reduced their cameras' values relative to the competition. At $1300, I would hope Canon doesn't hold back tech because they are protecting their own higher end products. The new G1X III needs to come with all the bells and whistles to justify the price. I'm a long time Canon user and still have the venerable 5DII in my stable. But I could not justify $1300 for a point and shoot, even with an APS-C sensor, unless it included some groundbreaking technology.


----------



## john kriegsmann (Oct 13, 2017)

Canon is becoming delusional. They priced the new 6Dmk2 at 2k and are having a hard time unloading them at that price because technologically the 6Dmk 2 lags Nikon D750 which is 4 years old. The new Nikon 850 comes in at the same price point as the Canon 7D4 and it literally blows it out of the water. What is Canon thinking? For years they led the DSLR market now they are second best but still price their products like they are market leaders. Now they are asking 1,300 for a Power Shot camera with a cropped sensor. Expect steep price cuts in both the 6D and the new power shot by Christmas time.


----------



## Jopa (Oct 13, 2017)

john kriegsmann said:


> Canon is becoming delusional. They priced the new 6Dmk2 at 2k and are having a hard time unloading them at that price because technologically the 6Dmk 2 lags Nikon D750 which is 4 years old. The new Nikon 850 comes in at the same price point as the Canon 7D4 and it literally blows it out of the water. What is Canon thinking? For years they led the DSLR market now they are second best but still price their products like they are market leaders. Now they are asking 1,300 for a Power Shot camera with a cropped sensor. Expect steep price cuts in both the 6D and the new power shot by Christmas time.



Wow. People are still trying to figure out what to expect from the 7D3, and you're saying the 7D4 sucks already. Fascinating...


----------



## AA (Oct 13, 2017)

Wow, $1,300. This thing might even have to shoot 1080p 30fps video to command that price


----------



## Hector1970 (Oct 13, 2017)

It will fail at that price. I couldn't see Canon going beyond $1000 but even that would be expensive. Canon have been behind in this category for years (where they used to dominate).


----------



## PureClassA (Oct 13, 2017)

I'm still hoping something was lost in translation regarding this price. $1299 seems really out whack for how competitive Canon's pricing has been on other recent major releases (in comparison to what most people around seemed to expect vs. reality). I dunno, maybe this thing is more than what we have been fed so far. Time will tell but I'm hoping all this is wrong (No Offense CR) lol


----------



## Talys (Oct 13, 2017)

What makes the cases $500 and $100? A glowy apple logo on the back?


----------



## PureClassA (Oct 13, 2017)

Talys said:


> What makes the cases $500 and $100? A glowy apple logo on the back?



Real Waterproof cases are usually VERY expensive. Go look up what a waterproof case is for a 5D body or a 1DX body.


----------



## Mistral75 (Oct 13, 2017)

Nokishita Camera have published a first set of specifications:

https://twitter.com/nokishita_c/status/918692058780524550

- APS-C CMOS sensor (22.3 x 14.9 mm)
- Dual pixel CMOS AF
- Number of effective pixels: 24.2 millions (Total number of pixels: 25.8 millions)
- Lens: equivalent 24-72 mm f/2.8-5.6
- Video engine: DIGIC 7
- Video: Full HD 60p
- Continuous drive: Approximately 9 fps, about 7 fps with servo AF
- ISO: 100-25,600
- Minimum shooting distance (from the lens tip): 10 cm (W), 30 cm (T)
- EVF: 0.39 inch 2.36 million dots
- LCD screen: 3.0 inch 1.04 million dots vari-angle touch screen 
- Built-in Wi-Fi · Bluetooth · NFC
- Battery: NB-13L
- Battery life: 200 pictures, 250 pictures in eco mode
- Storage types: SD / SDHC / SDXC
- Dimensions: 115.0 x 77.9 x 51.4 mm
- Weight: 375 g (body only), 399 g (including battery and SD card).


----------



## BasXcanon (Oct 13, 2017)

Mistral75 said:


> Nokishita Camera have published a first set of specifications:
> 
> https://twitter.com/nokishita_c/status/918692058780524550
> 
> ...



That is pretty wild!
- NB-13L means the camera will be able to recharge through USB connection with my power bank.
- Most 3 inch screens have the Variangle touch screen instead of the Tilt on the M5.
- Dimensions mean the Mark III will have a smaller lens than the current Mark II and be more compact than the M5
- A wide angle APS-C lens 15-16mm @F2 is just what everybody wanted. Like the Fuji X-T1 with 14mm F2.8, 16mm F1.4 and 18mm F2. This camera just gives you that + IS.

I still don't get it why every body is complaining about the price. Yes it will be 1,2K$, But Fuji 14mm F2.8, 16mm, 18mm And Sony touit 12mm pushes all the alternatives in the 1000+ $ range as well.


----------



## okaro (Oct 13, 2017)

Mistral75 said:


> Nokishita Camera have published a first set of specifications:
> 
> - Dimensions: 115.0 x 77.9 x 51.4 mm
> - Weight: 375 g (body only), 399 g (including battery and SD card).



The key fact is the size. They went for a much reduced size. That explains it. It is 150 grams lighter than the mark II Apparently they count that to compete with mirrorless one has to be small. Also the depth is 15 mm less. It is closer in size to the old G series: 50 grams and 11 mm more than G15. If you compare to M5 with the kit lens this is 160 grams lighter and 45 mm less deep. It is smaller than any EOS M with any lens.

Still the price of over a thousand seems excessive. Maybe they just try to get most in the beginning. This is to my knowledge the first compact with APS-C and zoom. Still is it better than G5 X? Though it is not much bigger either. Maybe for some the APS-C is good a reason to buy. 

399 g. Apparently they had a target in the weight.


----------



## Mistral75 (Oct 13, 2017)

okaro said:


> (...)
> This is to my knowledge the first compact with APS-C and zoom. (...)



Leica X Vario was announced in June 2013. Its sensor is bigger than that of the PowerShot (APS-C with x1.5 crop factor vs x1.6) and its lens is a 18-46mm (equ. 28-70mm) f/3,5-6,4.

The Canon PowerShot G1 X Mark III will be announced on Monday 16 October in Japan:

https://twitter.com/nokishita_c/status/918738200020918272


----------



## bainsybike (Oct 13, 2017)

Mistral75 said:


> Leica X Vario was announced in June 2013. Its sensor is bigger than that of the PowerShot (APS-C with x1.5 crop factor vs x1.6) and its lens is a 18-46mm (equ. 28-70mm) f/3,5-6,4.


...and it cost $2,950 at the time.


----------



## Mistral75 (Oct 13, 2017)

bainsybike said:


> Mistral75 said:
> 
> 
> > Leica X Vario was announced in June 2013. Its sensor is bigger than that of the PowerShot (APS-C with x1.5 crop factor vs x1.6) and its lens is a 18-46mm (equ. 28-70mm) f/3,5-6,4.
> ...



Indeed, at $1,299 Canon still have a long way to go before closing the price gap with Leica. The Mark V or VI may be?


----------



## traveller (Oct 13, 2017)

BasXcanon said:


> ...- A wide angle APS-C lens 15-16mm @F2 is just what everybody wanted. Like the Fuji X-T1 with 14mm F2.8, 16mm F1.4 and 18mm F2. This camera just gives you that + IS.
> 
> I still don't get it why every body is complaining about the price. Yes it will be 1,2K$, But Fuji 14mm F2.8, 16mm, 18mm And Sony touit 12mm pushes all the alternatives in the 1000+ $ range as well.



I think that you're getting too optimistic about the lens, the rumour states:
"- Lens: equivalent 24-72 mm f/2.8-5.6"
But I think only the focal length is stated in terms of full frame (35mm) equivalence, not the aperture. If the lens was indeed a 15-45mm f/1.8-3.5, that would be superb news and well worth the asking price, but let's face the fact that this isn't going to happen within the size and weight specifications published on Nokishita... 

So where does that leave your chosen lens comparisons? The G1XIII's lens will be nowhere near as wide as the 12mm Touit or 14mm XF Fujinon and two stops slower than the XF16mm f/1.4. The best that I think you can argue is that it is faster than the EF-M 15-45mm and hopefully a lot sharper.


----------



## traveller (Oct 13, 2017)

bainsybike said:


> Mistral75 said:
> 
> 
> > Leica X Vario was announced in June 2013. Its sensor is bigger than that of the PowerShot (APS-C with x1.5 crop factor vs x1.6) and its lens is a 18-46mm (equ. 28-70mm) f/3,5-6,4.
> ...



Leica live in a different world to everyone else. They are in the luxury lifestyle accessory business and you cannot compare them to a camera manufacturer like Canon. 

I think the camera that Canon is pricing against is the Fuji X100F. They probably think that there is a demand from people who are looking for a large sensor compact but are put off by the Fuji's prime lens. The issues that I see with this thinking are: 
[list type=decimal]
[*]How much the market currently still values "retro" design
[*]The "must have a zoom" crowd seem also to be the "must have a 24-105 equivalent zoom" crowd, judging by previous threads on CR Forums
[*]With such a conservative specification, it will be very easy for the likes of Fuji, Sony, or even Nikon to trump it (no reference to the incumbent POTUS, for once, but the forum autocorrect seems to be replacing his name with "Me_Me_Me"! I'm sure you can work out what I meant ) leaving Canon to fire sale the G1Xiii to move stock 
[/list]

Will any of this matter? Doubt it, there always seem to be plenty of customers for Powershot cameras, even when competitors have superior products available. .


----------



## BasXcanon (Oct 13, 2017)

traveller said:


> BasXcanon said:
> 
> 
> > ...- A wide angle APS-C lens 15-16mm @F2 is just what everybody wanted. Like the Fuji X-T1 with 14mm F2.8, 16mm F1.4 and 18mm F2. This camera just gives you that + IS.
> ...



I know a 12mm is more than a 15mm. But the difference is just too little to justify searching any further for lenses.
I dont do a lot of wide angle, but just want it for holiday pictures. The mentioned lenses needs to be applied with the 1.5 crop for a real comparison.


I had the Canon 28mm F2.8, but AF noise was too loud, then bought the Canon 28mm F1.8, but still focus sound in videos and not really that sharp wide open. Tried the 35mm F2 IS for a while, but never really felt like a wide angle.
Then I tried a 16-35mm F4, but found it too much of a lens to bring on vacation. Although others might have been very happy with.
Then I went on a expedition in the APS-C lens line up. Found the 17-55mm F2.8 too much money for a crop, so could not justify that one. The 24mm F2.8 really cannot get the out of focus background of a real 35mm, so I did not find it as multipurpose as some in this forum have mentioned. Found the 11-22mm too price compared to the 16-35mm F4 used lenses on the market. So tried the 10-18mm, but that didn't to the trick for me in indoor situations. 
I considered getting the Sigma 18-35mm F1.8, but the AF issues held me back.
Then I heard of the G5x and went in the store to test it. I liked its 24-50 range, but everything from the equivalent 50-100mm is. a waste of lens element and does not get stuff out of focus like a APSC dslr. 

Then the M5 came, and I went to the store and tested it. 
But everything around that camera is build to be SMALLER than the competition at the comprise of quality and usability.
I know you can get get the Samyang 8mm Fisheye for ultra cool wide, but don't need that on travel.
I know you can get the 18-35mm Sigma working with a adapter, but that can be done with my 80D as well.
I know you can get the Samyang 300mm F6.3 MF on there, but I already have a nice 70-200mm F4 with 1.4 TC
I know you can get the 28mm Light macro lens, but that one is too expensive compared to real 100mm macro lenses
I know you can get the 22mm F2, which is better than the 24mm F2.8, but that is not enough for me.
I know you can get the 15-45mm F3.6-6.3 but it is a slow lens and I don't like the lock mechanism.
I know you can get the sharp EFM11-22mm but it has the same issues for me as the 10-18mm STM.
I know you can get the EFM 18-150mm, but I never really used the 50-100 focal length zone. 
I know you can get full AF coverage on mirrorless with Telecoverters, but the 7D stays the speedmonster for wildlife/sport, and that is what my other DSLRS are for.

The current M5 just always had the missing factor for me to buy it, which might be solved in the G1xM3 for me.
I know a real specialized FF lens on a 1DX will blow the G1xM3 out of their way, but it sounds like the G1xM3 has the right compromises for me. Even if it was 1k$ +


----------



## Mistral75 (Oct 13, 2017)

Three pictures have been published on Nokishita Camera:

http://www.nokishita-camera.com/2017/10/powershot-g1-x-mark-iii_44.html


----------



## Adelino (Oct 13, 2017)

I think it looks quite beautiful. The G5X but more balanced, nicer proportions. Just not 1299 beautiful.


----------



## okaro (Oct 13, 2017)

Adelino said:


> I think it looks quite beautiful. The G5X but more balanced, nicer proportions. Just not 1299 beautiful.




Yes the angled top looks better. The size is almost identical +3 mm on width and +2 mm on height. Only the depth is significantly different at +7 mm.


----------



## traveller (Oct 13, 2017)

BasXcanon said:


> traveller said:
> 
> 
> > BasXcanon said:
> ...



From what you are stating your needs are, the following cameras will provide you with almost everything you desire (and in some cases, more) in terms of subject isolation that a G1Xiii will and for a fraction of the price: 

Canon G5X
Panasonic LX100
Sony RX100 mark IV or V

If you don't understand why (and it looks like you don't considering the comment that you made and I have highlighted in red), then I suggest that you read this article before parting with hard earned cash: http://www.cambridgeincolour.com/tutorials/digital-camera-sensor-size.htm

The only advantage that a G1Xiii would have based upon its lens-sensor combination, is dynamic range at low-ISO and even this advantage might be compromised by the fact that the current 24MP APS-C sensor underperforms somewhat in this respect: 

https://www.dxomark.com/Cameras/Compare/Side-by-side/Canon-EOS-80D-versus-Nikon-D7200-versus-Canon-PowerShot-G7-X___1076_1020_978 (Click "Measurements" then "Dynamic Range" to get beyond DXO's overly simplistic "scores").


----------



## okaro (Oct 13, 2017)

BasXcanon said:


> I liked its 24-50 range, but everything from the equivalent 50-100mm is. a waste of lens element and does not get stuff out of focus like a APSC dslr.



I do not get this the G5X X gives same results as a 15-62 mm f/3.0-4.7 lens on APS-C. It is better in controlling depth of field than a DSLR kit lens with a maximum aperture of 13 mm instead of 10 mm. Sure if you put a 50 mm f/1.8 on a DSLR it beats the G5X hands down (with a 28 mm aperture) but that's an unfair comparison.


----------



## Cory (Oct 13, 2017)

This could be my travel camera. 

:-*


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 13, 2017)

BasXcanon said:


> I know a 12mm is more than a 15mm. But the difference is just too little to justify searching any further for lenses.
> I dont do a lot of wide angle...



So, you know there's a difference but it doesn't matter _to you_, therefore it doesn't matter to anyone. Yeah, that makes sense. Been taking lessons from AvTvM? :


----------



## magarity (Oct 13, 2017)

scrup said:


> Canon figured out the number of people that would buy this camera. To get the ROI, they need to sell it at this price.
> 
> Sell 10 @ 1300 each or 15 at 866 each.



You're describing price elasticity of demand, not return on investment.


----------



## PureClassA (Oct 13, 2017)

Love everything about this camera including the retro body style. Looks like my old Canon A1 from 35 years ago. The only thing I don't like is the price. It's such a huge jump from the previous generation. Otherwise I'd buy this thing without a second thought for a great compact all in one.


----------



## Quirkz (Oct 14, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> BasXcanon said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Neuro, your logic is sound as always, your facts correct; but did you have to deliver it with an insult? You're the first in the thread to drag the tone down. I used to love reading your posts, please bring back the old neuro


----------



## okaro (Oct 15, 2017)

Since the compact camera is much smaller than a mirrorless or a DSLR with several lenses comparing their prices makes no sense. One should compare it to similar compact cameras like G5 X. I agree that it sounds over priced though but maybe the target buyers are those who do not worry about money. Someone who has an EOS M as their primary camera is not the target.


----------



## rrcphoto (Oct 15, 2017)

Mistral75 said:


> okaro said:
> 
> 
> > (...)
> ...



it's a 1.53 crop versus a 1.5 crop really making that entire point pretty moot and overblown yet again.


----------



## slclick (Oct 16, 2017)

Quirkz said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > BasXcanon said:
> ...


The first? This camera has been dogged a hundred times before he chimed in. Myself? I kind of like it.


----------



## Quirkz (Oct 16, 2017)

slclick said:


> The first? This camera has been dogged a hundred times before he chimed in. Myself? I kind of like it.



I've no problem with him hurling disdain (or praise) on gear with ruthless accuracy  I was just referring to the comment in which the only content was deriding another forum poster.


----------

